# Fin Feather Fur Mushroom Seminar



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

March 23rd 6:00pm, 24th 6:00pm and 25th 10:00am & 3:00pm
Morel Expert Theresa Maybrier will be there to educate all enthusiasts in proper ways of hunting and collecting morel mushrooms.
Located at I-71 and St.Rt.250 in Ashland.

Guys this is from the add in the news paper. I dont work for the Fin so Im not promoting this for the sales. I just thought I would pass this along, if you never went shrooming or want to know what they look like this is for you. I went to this seminar last year and It gives some good info, you may want to get there early because I went to the Saturday morning seminar and there must have been over 200 people there, it was hard to see or hear anything but be warned, they will still be promoting bags and books, and yes I did buy 2 bags and a book last year, problem was no shrooms last year where I looked. LOL
Take care
Bassy


----------

